
Denmark calls for EU ban on all diesel and petrol cars by 2040 - reddotX
https://www.euronews.com/2019/10/04/denmark-calls-for-eu-ban-on-all-diesel-and-petrol-cars-by-2040
======
llampx
What about ships and trucks?

